# Plumbers help newlyweds find rings



## speerk (Apr 11, 2010)

Plumbers help Tenn. newlyweds find flushed rings

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-odd/20100903/US.ODD.Flushed.Rings/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That wouldn't be the first time a plumber is a hero. I like the part where it says the owner was happy to write out that $800 check. If cust. is happy when paying, that is a very good thing.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

The original story in the Memphis newspaper is here.

From the story, I gather that they dug down to the sewer in front of the house, camera'ed backward and saw the rings, cut away a section of pipe for safety, flushed the toilet once and washed the rings into the dirt where they were then retrieved, and finally restored the cut pipe (probably with no-hubs or Ferncos). The final invoice was $895.20.

I think it was really decent of Mr. Rooter to leave the total at $895.20. There are some companies that would round that invoice up to $896 without batting an eye.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*newleweds*

Hey great job keep up the good work even if you dont have a plumbing licsence:thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

After reading that article, I am starting to thing that it might be an advertising gimmic by mr rooter. 

Who exactly called the media?

Why would you disclose information regarding the value of the ring? Now every two bit thief that can read knows what you got, and that you just drop a 40k ring on the counter at night. :no:

Bulllll****o. 

The ho is mr rooters cousin. 

They though up an idea to get some print. Good idea, though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> After reading that article, I am starting to thing that it might be an advertising gimmic by mr rooter.
> 
> Who exactly called the media?


You can be sure that Mr. Rooter called the media.
These big Rooter companies don't miss a beat when it comes to publicity. :laughing:

I'm sure that they brief employees that when they get a call that is out of the ordinary they are to call in to get the publicity. Whether it is an unusually large root, animal rescue, child rescue, retrieving a ring, anything out of the ordinary can make the news and is free publicity.

Maybe if you ever get involved with something of this nature you should do it as well....:whistling2:


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Maybe if you ever get involved with something of this nature you should do it as well.


. . . remembering, of course, not to surrender your 5th Amendment rights when you tell the story.


----------



## Gary Lewis (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow


----------

